# Need Lithium Ion Batter Pack



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to buy a lithium ion pack like this old NiCad one? I need a charger too, and hoping to get it with this R/C type connector.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

-Richard


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Try *All-battery.com.*

That looks like10cells, so 12 volts. The link above takes you to their 14.8 volt packs. When you click on each pack, you'll see recommended chargers at the bottom of the page. If you don't need the full 12 volts, you can use their 11.1 volt packs.

Later,

K


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

What Kevin said, they seem to be a very popular supplier for our battery needs. That said, I have had a several of them fail with no recourse, not really sure why....and those connectors are readily available and I use them for all sorts of wiring connections as well, one source is 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221897616795?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys are a great help, thanks! I'll go check these links out...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is a pack with 3000MAH In this picture it shows 2800MAH, will ship one with 3000

http://www.reindeerpass.com/Railroad-Remote-Control-CR-1600-14-8V-2600mah-1.aspx


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

All-Battery was very helpful. After back and forth I need to make up that same pack (in the photo above) with 10 2/3AA NiCD batteries.

http://amzn.to/1TMcCU0

Has anyone built a pack using batteries with tabs? Can I just solder the tabs together in the correct configuration? Also, what kind of smart chargers are out there that can correctly handle the 10x1.2V charge?

Thanks!

-Richard


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

IN support of what Mike said, I have had excellent luck with Cordless Renovations batteries. I have a number of them and have no problems with them at all.

Ed


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

doublereefed said:


> All-Battery was very helpful. After back and forth I need to make up that same pack (in the photo above) with 10 2/3AA NiCD batteries.
> 
> http://amzn.to/1TMcCU0
> 
> ...


I regularly make my AA battery packs using tagged NiMH cells.
I just overlap the tags +ve to - ve and solder.
I try not to linger to long with the iron on the joint so to help solder flow I;
a. mechanically clean the joint using a pen eraser (rubber block similar to a track cleaning block) then 
b. add flux to the joint. If flux is not available then cut off the end of resin core solder before applying to each joint to aid solder flow.

As for a smart charger have a look at this one from HobbyKing it does Ni-Cd, NiMH , Li-ion, LiPo and LiFe with Individual cell balancing. I have something similar and it works very well so well in fact that I will get another probably this one.

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...er_Discharger_1_6_Cells_GENUINE_AU_plug_.html

I get a lot of my Radio Control gear from them transmitters, receivers, motor controllers and connectors etc.


----------

